# Opinions please.... Face sores



## Deviouskitties (Mar 8, 2013)

This is Mr Charls Bingley, Charlie, Char or Bingley we're confused about that at the moment.
He's a 10 week old domestic short hair, I've had him & his brother Darcy since they were a couple of weeks old. 
About three days ago I noticed a bit of shadow on his upper lipish area & just thought it was some new markings coming out as the tip of his tail is quite a bit darker. 
However now it looks almost scabby. Should I be panicking & rushing to the vet? It's public holidays here, I wouldn't mind taking him to the animal hospital if he needed something ASAP but if it can wait three days I'll take him to our unusual vet. 
From everything I've looked at it looks a little like ringworm but I'm not sure. & it looks like Darcy may be developing something similar.













What do you guys think?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Rushing to a vet, maybe not, but getting an appt, yes I'd say so. It may be a food allergy of some sort or ringworm as you suspect. It's hard to see from the pics. What kind of food are they eating, and does it bother them? Are they pawing at their faces?


----------



## Deviouskitties (Mar 8, 2013)

This shows it a little better. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deviouskitties (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been adding in a little of a different brand of food but only the last couple days. They don't seem to paw their faces at all unless cleaning after eating. 
No I won't rush to the vet but I will make an appointment. I'm hoping it's not ringworm.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deviouskitties (Mar 8, 2013)

Can a food allergy really have this type of reaction? It's not just a rash. & it seems to be on both of them. 
I love that I can get a couple of good pics when their bellies are full & they get lazy. 
Aside from the new food I started to add they've been on the same wet food for a few weeks now and dry food I use as treats and rewards served one piece at a time that's something that only started about 6 days ago. It's kitten dry food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My Zipper got what looked like pimples or scabs around her mouth. The vet was stumped and suggested a food allergy. I had done nothing exceptionally different with food so took a wait and see approach since it wasn't bothering her. It cleared up on it's own after a few weeks. Not saying this is what your kitties have - best to get them checked. In a few days when the vets open it will either be worse - or better I'm guessing. They are very cute!!


----------



## Deviouskitties (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. 
They are cute especially when they sleep, awake they're hellions! 
Ok so I wait & see what they're like after the long weekend, this is true, it will either be better or worse. 
I have trouble not acting on things straight away, I like to fix things fast before they get worse, patience is not my forte, ah well.
Thanks again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

What type of bowl/dish do you feed them from? When Samson was younger, he developed something similar. I had bought him a new plastic food bowl which seemed to be the cause.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That might be feline acne. Murphy has it too.....little splotches of brown dirt-looking areas that you feel like you could wipe off, but you can't. Murphy's spots appear along hsi lower lip. 

A couple years ago Murphy had the acne when we had a vet tech cat-stting for him, and she said, "Yep, feline acne, no biggie." So I never did take him to the vet, and sure enough, the spots disappeared on their own. He gets new spots maybe a couple times a year, and they just go away on their own.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, it looks like feline acne to me too. I've had cats with that.

Mylita


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to the "bug club"! There are a lot of things it could be...and my kittens have had them all! Whatever it is, it isn't an emergency. One of my adopted kitties brought home herpes from the shelter and generously spread it to my other 2 cats and me...on me it was ringworm. That took about 6 wks of medication for all 3, a trip to the doctor for me....but that was 7 yrs ago and we have never had a recurrence. 
My 2 new kittens have been a trip. Got them from a sanctuary and they were born and raised in a foster home so I thought they would be in good shape. No such luck! First, the baby girl got a fever of undetermined origin and I almost lost her....she was under 2# when we got that cleared up. Then the baby boy developed "rat lip" a granuloma on his upper lip...steroid shot for that......and the coup de gras has been cat mange (which they got from nursing). We are still battling that one. I posted that under health and nutrition. A million dollars later......count your blessings if it is just acne! I often wonder how the rest of the litter faired and tell them all the time how lucky they are that they got me for a mom!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

cabbit gets something similar on his nose every year in the spring. In his case is some kind of allergy. It is always a good idea to take your kitten to the vet and have it checked. Now that I know it is an allergy I don't have to worry so much, a little allergy cream on his little nose makes it better.


----------



## Deviouskitties (Mar 8, 2013)

Hmmmmm.... I feed them from stoneware & have since I started to introduce food b/c I absolutely detest plastic & even store my kitty dry food in a jar, so I ruled that out first as I read the other posts on face sores. 
The more I think about it the more I'm leaning to allergy, it's only been the last two weeks that they've gotten REALY adventurous & are exploring every nook & cranny of the house so maybe they found something funky or it could be the dry food.
CL Lennie you sound like a godsend to those munchkins, I'm glad my troubles are only coming one at a time.
Feline acne also sounds more plausible than ringworm, they're strictly indoor & we're on a farm in australia it's not something I've herd of happening around here, mange yeah b/c the foxes spread it, lice is spread by everything out here & fleas come in on the rabbits, but it doesn't look like mange at all (good luck with that Lennie, we had a dog about 5yr ago that brought that lovely gift into the house). 
Ok enough with my essay.
thank you all! I'll keep you guys posted, any other ideas on what it may be let me know.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like kitty acne. Def not an emergency. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deviouskitties (Mar 8, 2013)

Lmao, just looking through some other posts… I think I had what you guys call a google panic! Ok so ima gonna wait till Tuesday.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deviouskitties (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok so I'm taking a pic at about the same time each day these are the kitties yesterday














And this is today. 














They actually look a lot better, I'm beginning to think it's a bacterial thing, they are really messy eaters & don't groom properly, I'm thinking I haven't cleaned them up well enough after letting them do what their going to do& something's taken hold. I've been treating it with a little dilute apple cider vinegar 3 times a day yesterday & today & it looks good, no more really dark bits & where the crusties have come off its healthy pink underneath not open sores or irritated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like its getting better and your treatment is working! Horray! And gawwwwh to those little faces!


----------



## Deviouskitties (Mar 8, 2013)

Yesterday.














Today.














They both look great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

